
Elon Musk Says AI Is the ‘Greatest Risk We Face as a Civilization’ - otoburb
http://fortune.com/2017/07/15/elon-musk-artificial-intelligence-2/
======
sharemywin
Funny I think unchecked capitalism is the greatest risk we face as a
Civilization. If we don't find a balance of Higher Purpose, Social
Responsibility to all people, and materialism we're screwed.

